# Hedgehogs!



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay so because of social medias cute pictures of hedgehogs everyone wants one and they know NOTHING about hedgehogs. My dads girlfriends daughters boyfriend (wow that's a lot) has one. And it's such a butthole like it seriously doesn't like people. Has anyone ever had any good experience with a hedgehog? Give me some of your reviews of them please


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Hedgehogs can be nice. We had a nice one. 

Unfortunately, they're pron to tumors and other problems. Our girl passed at 3 years of age. She had a tumor that was inoperable.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My husband used to have a hedgehog. He says they're great until you have to force feed them medicine. Every time I suggest getting one he says no because of that so I guess it was a pretty awful experience >.<


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I currently have a hedgehog and all though he is really grumpy once you get him out of the cage he will cool down and be friendly. I've had mine for a little over a year now and have had no problem that was the hedgehogs fault (My dad forgot to feed him for 2 days while I was in the mountains...) They can be really messy too.


----------



## heckhund (Feb 16, 2015)

My close friend has a rescue hog. Her name is Hewie and she is adorable, but has some health issues.She is super grumpy, but is getting more and more trusting of humans every day. It will be a long process! Three months and she finally lets people touch some select parts of her without hissing and raising her spines. Anyway, they are not a pet for everybody. They are not like rats, they won't like you at first. They take months to tame and many never like people. They definitely require a hugely patient owner.


----------

